
Apple still sacrificing recyclability to make thinner iPads - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/03/apple-engineering-makes-ipads-incredibly-thin-but-hard-to-recycle.ars
======
whalesalad
They're innovating and making products we've never seen before. I don't
understand the aim of this article. Is Apple doing something wrong? If the
argument is that you cannot replace glass/batteries/etc.. yourself then I
don't agree at all. My mom isn't gonna replace anything on her iPad. She'll
take it to the store and have them do it. Sure, I could do it. Sure, there are
lots of non-hackers out there who are capable of doing it, but if we look at
the 80/20 rule here (which I feel applies) the vast majority of people
wouldn't service their iPad even if it was a bit easier than it is now.

~~~
joliveira
The main point is that being hard to repair makes it also hard to disassemble
for recycling purposes, not if our moms can repair their iPads.

I agree with you in the innovation part and the article may make one consider
if innovation should be stifled in favor of the environment.

------
pasbesoin
My concern extends to non-accessible batteries. I see these devices as
potentially having many year long lifespans. But batteries still do not make
it that far.

(Also, separately, these days, there's the "remove battery to prevent tracking
and/or covert access" aspect.)

I'd like to know that when the current battery goes tits up, I can replace it.
There are certainly enough units to support an after-market, if Apple does not
want to service said market itself.

When it comes to final "recycling", frankly I don't see convenient disassembly
being a significant factor. The item's probably going to be stripped for raw
materials, regardless. Though having these easily segregate-able and as non-
toxic as possible, once the case is cracked, would be nice.

P.S. Regarding repair, I forgot glass repair. Although I see that more as a
matter of form factor. If you want Apple-sleek, you're going to get difficult
mountings.

Again, though, not being able to pop the battery out of the back, does bother
me. I suppose "sleek" might be considered to apply there, as well, although
with its perhaps more workable metal surface, I wonder. Although, again,
structural integrity and rigidity might well be compromised enough to put the
unit, including the glass, at significantly increased risk.

I think I've had too much coffee...

